# Section K



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

Seems to be a lot less birds in my neck of the woods.
Anyone think so?
Historically I have not always harvested a bird but this season was a bust even trying to locate.
I hunt the Grand Traverse region primarily. Certainly is a lot of new logging going on around these parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bill Fred Bear said:


> Seems to be a lot less birds in my neck of the woods.
> Anyone think so?
> Historically I have not always harvested a bird but this season was a bust even trying to locate.
> I hunt the Grand Traverse region primarily. Certainly is a lot of new logging going on around these parts.
> ...


I am guessing we hunt a lot of the same woods. No doubt bird numbers are down and hunting pressure is up. I see logging as a good thing for turkeys, hopefully they will bounce back. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Numbers appear down in the unit to the east as well. Surprised given the mild winter. I did fill a tag, but a lot less sign than normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

Sam22 said:


> I am guessing we hunt a lot of the same woods. No doubt bird numbers are down and hunting pressure is up. I see logging as a good thing for turkeys, hopefully they will bounce back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I agree. 
Logging looks like it should be a positive and surprised at the lack of birds to fill what looks like prime bird country! 
We have a lot of sandy soil in this area and the lack of prints coupled with little response is why I have posted this. Not trying to be a Debbie downer but there has definitely been more birds in this area IMO. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I hunt mostly W of TC and birds are down everywhere I have been hunting. All on public land, however.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

Off course there is always the two nice Toms on the corner of South Airport and Garfield. They like to hang out in Walgreens parking lot. Just make sure you have your mask on.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

We have seen way more coyotes than ever before. Have to think that they are putting a dent on the turkey population.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Logged over 1000 miles in K during the second season. Birds were few and far between and very call shy and weary. Lots and lots of hunters all over. More then i have ever seen. Always tag out on a tom. This year i was happy as a clam to get a stinking jake. Was a very rough season. Had two set ups with toms in route get broken up by yotes this year.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Logged over 1000 miles in K during the second season. Birds were few and far between and very call shy and weary. Lots and lots of hunters all over. More then i have ever seen. Always tag out on a tom. This year i was happy as a clam to get a stinking jake. Was a very rough season. Had two set ups with toms in route get broken up by yotes this year.


Wow! Well I guess that kind of sums up what I experienced. Some of the logging going on appears to have created some beautiful turkey country. Problem is there are very few birds. Maybe it will rebound in the next couple years!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm on the Osceola/Mecosta county boarder and there are way less birds than in the past. There is very little pressure on them as it is all private land in the section that I hunt and surrounding areas.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I hunt lake county and more of the same. We really excited because of the Easy winter but that hasn’t materialized at all. Birds seem way down over the last two years. Now that being said in 17-18’ I would say the numbers where way up and climbing but for whatever reason they seem on the down turn now.


----------

